# Melco OS / Design Shop 7 and Win 7 64



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I posted this same question in a Melco Amaya XT user group but I am not sure how long it would take to get an answer since I just joined that one. For those who are Amaya XT owners I was wondering if you could shed some light. Yesterday we purchased a 2007 XT that came with Design Shop 7. Our computers are new with Win 7 64 bit and I haven't had a chance to try installing any software yet. Will there be any problems installing to the Win 7 machines?


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

I am not sure about this. We have a new XTS with version 9 pro on Widows 7. We had a one issue with windows 7 at first, but the help staff at Melco was awesome and sent us a patch. The only issue we had was that the Melco OS would freeze up sometimes, kinda like if the computer was going to sleep. But since the patch, it has been running great. 
I would definitely call them before I installed the older version of DS on your new computer OS.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

beyondstitches said:


> I am not sure about this. We have a new XTS with version 9 pro on Widows 7. We had a one issue with windows 7 at first, but the help staff at Melco was awesome and sent us a patch. The only issue we had was that the Melco OS would freeze up sometimes, kinda like if the computer was going to sleep. But since the patch, it has been running great.
> I would definitely call them before I installed the older version of DS on your new computer OS.


I was too anxious to find out to wait too long for an answer. Went into the store on Sunday to try. So far it seems to have installed and runs ok but I haven't hooked up and powered on the machine.


----------



## mrstitch (Jul 28, 2006)

I know you post is quite old, but did you ever get your design shop running well on Win 7?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Never did. Thankfully I had a computer with XP on it.


----------

